# How to switch on Read-To-Me on the iPad??



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a gut feeling that this is nothing more than an another urban legend. So I figured this was the best place to get a straight answer.

Is it true you can make the kindle App read books to you on the iPad? I've been toying with my Ipad 2 since last year when I bought it, but can't figure out how to do it. 

Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't believe that's true. Your kindle can often read to you, if text to speech is enabled in that particular book, but not all models do this. I don't know of any apps that do text to speech.

Kindle did recently introduce a feature in combination with Audible.com. Where you can buy the audiobook of a kindle book you already own at a reduced price and the apps will sync up your place in the device, but I don't think they truly "read" to you.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

They now have TTS on the kindle Fire HD as well. It's a kindle thing. Maybe apple has some program for the iPad.


----------



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

I´ll look for the ipad app. That may be the solution. 

Thank you, both!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The iPad does have a form of TTS, but trying to use it is likely to compel you to hurl the iPad against the nearest wall with great force, as it changes the way all of the standard touch gestures work. It's intended to convert the iPad to function for the sight-impaired, not as a straight TTS app.

You can turn it on by going to SETTINGS -> GENERAL -> ACCESSIBILITY and then turning VoiceOver on.

You can avoid a small amount of frustration by first reading the User Guide (start Safari, tap on Bookmarks, then scroll all the way to the bottom of the list to find and read the User Guide).

That said, I have failed to get it to work in the Kindle app... although it does work (by a loose definition of the word 'work') in other ebook reading apps such as the ill-fated Stanza app.

There may in fact be an app in the IOS store that will enable TTS in the Kindle app, but I don't use my IOS devices for reading any more, so I haven't investigated that.

Mike


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Or you could just load your Kindle books into iBooks and select "Speak" to have it read the book to you. No messing around with VoiceOver required, no changes to settings.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

HarryDayle said:


> Or you could just load your Kindle books into iBooks and select "Speak" to have it read the book to you. No messing around with VoiceOver required, no changes to settings.


Well, you can't "just" load Kindle books into iBooks - it requires (usually) removing DRM and then converting to ePub. While DRM removal is possible, it isn't something we discuss here.


----------



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

Meemo said:


> While DRM removal is possible, it isn't something we discuss here.


Being an author myself. It wouldn't look good to be caught in such conversation anyway. 

Thanks for the tips, everyone.

These days I'm leaning towards getting a kindle fire, so I can avoid this ipad hassle altogether.

I just checked Amazon in the hopes they would make an offer on the kindle due to black friday...not happening.


----------

